# Maritime Skiff Trolling Motor question



## sweetnut (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all,
New member here. I have a Maritime Skiff 1690, and am in the process of researching the putting a bow mount trolling motor on it. I'm set with the Minn Kota Riptide Terrova, I pilot, most likely 55 v (the areas I fish are usually sheltered bays, some current but nothing major...boat kept at a slip with electric). The battery/wiring/charger will be kept up front under the raised casting deck.My question is for those with Maritimes...I have heard that the additional weight up front make the skiff bow heavy when running...at least those Maritimes with 24 or 36 v systems. Is this the case with a single 12v setup...I'm thinking no but figured I'd ask. Last question, again for those with maritimes (or anyone actually), any thoughts/opinions for the trolling motor bracket on this...Maritimes have the rolled gunnel. Just picking your brains...Thanks in advance for all your help.
Ron


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Ron. I saw this older post by you and was wondering if you ever put the trolling motor on your 1690? I have the same boat and am also thinking about putting a riptide 55 remote controlled unit on the front. If you did install one, how was the weight issue in the front while running? Can you post any pics of how you mounted it? Here is a pic of my boat. Thanks, Ray


----------



## sweetnut (Mar 19, 2019)

ray, give me a call. Ill go through my findings...


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks Ron. I’ll give you a call later today.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 24, 2020)

Just came across this post. Looking into installing a trolling motor on my Maritime 1890 and would love to ask some questions.
Thank you,
Rocco


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a 1690 as well. Measured up some aluminum plate and and supports and had a welder put them together for 50$. I tried braiding the parts together at first and the heat needed to braise to the thicker top plate melted the braising. 

Anyhow this is really strong and it does not affect running with a small 12 volt battery under the front casting deck. 

I love it. 

On my 1490 I built a long deck out of solid oak and it looked hokie, but it did the trick.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 24, 2020)

JakeB said:


> I have a 1690 as well. Measured up some aluminum plate and and supports and had a welder put them together for 50$. I tried braiding the parts together at first and the heat needed to braise to the thicker top plate melted the braising.
> 
> Anyhow this is really strong and it does not affect running with a small 12 volt battery under the front casting deck.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I need to find a local welder.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Just thought I would add to this thread to keep it in one location.
I picked up a used 1890 Maritime Skiff with a bow combing. The trolling motor mount was a little straight than the one above on the 1690. Basically some aluminum plate 3/8” and a 1” thick piece of White HDPE planed down to 15/16” to match the combing edge depth.
Bolt heads were counter sunk to be flush with surface of aluminum and used nylon insert nuts.

Works great and solid. 

Pics attached


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

following


----------



## sweetnut (Mar 19, 2019)

Jake, that looks real clean. Congrats on the 1890. I hesitated on pulling the trigger on a 23 defiant cc a few months ago, and have regretted it.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks 

There is a 1690 on craigslist in NJ right now that looks decent. They go quick but are pretty light.

Some more photos of the 1890 with a new poling














platform and the MHX 21 ft push pole


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

It was modeled after FishingRay1’s post above.


----------



## sweetnut (Mar 19, 2019)

awesome job


----------



## All good (Apr 9, 2021)

Killer rig, very versatile, my buddy rings one here in sfla.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

sweetnut said:


> Hi all,
> New member here. I have a Maritime Skiff 1690, and am in the process of researching the putting a bow mount trolling motor on it. I'm set with the Minn Kota Riptide Terrova, I pilot, most likely 55 v (the areas I fish are usually sheltered bays, some current but nothing major...boat kept at a slip with electric). The battery/wiring/charger will be kept up front under the raised casting deck.My question is for those with Maritimes...I have heard that the additional weight up front make the skiff bow heavy when running...at least those Maritimes with 24 or 36 v systems. Is this the case with a single 12v setup...I'm thinking no but figured I'd ask. Last question, again for those with maritimes (or anyone actually), any thoughts/opinions for the trolling motor bracket on this...Maritimes have the rolled gunnel. Just picking your brains...Thanks in advance for all your help.
> Ron


Cool rig


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

FishingRay1 said:


> Hi Ron. I saw this older post by you and was wondering if you ever put the trolling motor on your 1690? I have the same boat and am also thinking about putting a riptide 55 remote controlled unit on the front. If you did install one, how was the weight issue in the front while running? Can you post any pics of how you mounted it? Here is a pic of my boat. Thanks, Ray


55lb is a good thrust for that boat


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Adding to thread with another MS TM mount I came accross on Craigslist


----------

